# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  FPGA oscilis

## Delfins

Var uztaisīt lēti pašam labu oscili, nekas pat nav jākodē.

http://www.fpga4fun.com/Hands-on_Flashy.html

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kada shema tur tiek izmantota prieksh ADC?
FPGA dod fullspeed usb vai ka?
Beefs
edit: diezgan dargi. par 180- var dabut normalu 2kanalu + triger digitalo 100ms/s

----------


## Delfins

un ja nevajag 2x kanālu pa 180, bet vienkanalu pa 90$?
Just info...

pašam jau prasās oscilis, jo sanāk grābstīties gar atmegām... tāpēc atradu tādu projektu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Es savulaik gribeju buvet oscili izmantojot picu un vinja iebuvetos adc un ar trigeriem, bet pardomaju, kad tiku pie normala digitala!  :: 
Beefs

----------


## Velko

Izskatās labi. Jamais gan uz RS232, bet gan jau tā vietā var arī kādu FTDI vai tamlīdzīgu piemontēt, lai būtu USB.

Uz PICa ADC jau nekas ātrs nevar sanākt. Bet šeit - 100MSPS  :: 

ADC čips izskatās ka ADC08060, domājams Flash tipa. Droši vien tāpēc arī sauc "Flash acquisition board", nevis ka tur virsū būtu Flash atmiņa. 

Vienīgais - kā var ar 60MSPS ADC uzbūvēt 100MSPS oscili  ::  Iespējams, ne tas boards norādīts - turpat blakus ir arī 100nieks, bet Out of stock.

Ja kāds domā pasūtīt priekš šitā detaļas - dodiet ziņu, arī piedalīšos. Baigi noderētu kautkas tāds maziņš un viegli pārvietojams.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Piemeram - PIC ADC patere 140 clickus. 100k samples sec. Bet tu uzliec trigeri un sac adc katru sava laika noteiktu daudzumu pec tickiem un ta uzbuve pilnu ainu.
Beefs

----------


## Epis

ja kād tur ko pērk ta ņemiet vismaz Pluto-II plati jo tā pluto plate ir ar aizvēsturisko Acex fpga, bet pluto II jau ir ar ciklon fpga, bet viss labāk būtu pluto-3 tur ir ciklon II, protams ka jaunākā Alteras fpga ir ciklon III, bet ar tādu plates tur nav, un vēl kādēļ svarīgi ņemt plati ar jaunāku fpga ir tādēļ ka jo jaunāka fpga famīlija, jo vairāk iekšējā RAM atmiņa, un varēs uzstādīt lielāku ADC sampļu datu glabātuvi (bufferi) + jaunākajai fpga platei arī ir logikas viarāk (loģiku arī var izmantot kā atmiņu).
Var jau arī ar fpga + adc netikai ķert analogos signālus bet arī  ar fpga IO piniem ķert digitālos ttl,cmos, diferenciālos kā lvds, lvpecl, vienīgi ta pašam kautkas  arī būs jāuzkodē.

Es agrāk arī bīju domājis taisī oscilu uz fpga, nopirku 60Msps vai 100msps ADC čipu, līdzīgu tam, bet PCB tā arī neuztaisīju, pārāk švakas zināšanas analogajā jomā

----------


## Raimonds1

Cik ir pašizmaksa? ieskaitot darbu

----------


## Epis

> Cik ir pašizmaksa? ieskaitot darbu


 pašizmaksu var aprēķināt vienkārši -> detaļas no digikey;mouser ar atvešanu 1 eksemplāram būs kādi 30-40Ls+PCB kādi 20Ls un ta sanāks kādi 50-60Ls un + vēl darbs.
darba cenu jau katram pašam jārēķina atsevišķi, proti cik daudz laika pavada taisot un kāda ir paša stundas likme, un iesācējam aizies pāris mēneši, bet viņa stundas likme arī būs iesāceja līmenī, piemērs ar izdomātiem cipariem   ::   (0.5-1Ls/h vai arī vispār necik  :: ), bet profam 1 nedēļa un kādi 5-10Ls/h.
jebkurā gadijumā taisīt priekš citiem 1. eksemplāru ir Totāli neizdevīgi, un maksās tas vairākus simtus Ls, izdevīgi ir ta ja domā pēctam to uztaisīt pārdot vismaz ~100 eksemplāriem ta tās izstrādes izmaksas sadalās un ir pieņemama devaisa cena.

vai arī ja nopērk gatavu elektroniku ar gataviem demo kodiem un uz ātro piekodē savu speciālo fiču ko vaig, ta tā 1 eksemplāra cena būs zemāka nekā taisīt visu no 0.

----------

